#  ,  ,   > -

## UN7RX

,  ,    .    ,   .   :


   ,    SYN470R  .  ,    .    - .   ,       .          ,     ,       .

     ?

----------


## UN7RX

,  .   .            ,   ,  ,  HT-12D,  ,    - .

----------


## XENOMORPH

. 
        (0,5 0,75 1, 1,25  . ),   ( +5V)     ().  ?  ,   KEY1    10  +5V,      KEY1,   .

----------

R8CCE

----------


## UN7RX

,    ,     .   , . EV1527.        ,    ()

----------

